
Cahokia’s Monks Mound May Have Been Built in Only 20 Years, Study Says - Thevet
http://westerndigs.org/americas-largest-earthwork-cahokias-monks-mound-may-have-been-built-in-only-20-years-study-says/
======
themodelplumber
> “They are cut sodblocks turned upside down and stacked like bricks,” Lopinot
> said.

Can anyone explain what a sodblock is in this context? I'm wondering why they
would use this construction method. Do the roots of the grass hold enough soil
together to make it viable for taller mounds like this?

~~~
panglott
In the Euro-American settlement of the plains, sod construction was pretty
common. They would cut the sod and stack it like bricks to make a house.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sod_house](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sod_house)

~~~
themodelplumber
Thank you. Was it normally placed upside-down?

